# quarter cutting with bandsaw mill



## biz45387 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have 3' diameter oak, that i need to quarter cut for flooring. can i do it with a bandsaw mill?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome. I will be lazy and just link some stuff Scott Banbury has already went to the trouble of detailing. We have discussed 1/4 sawing at length here on a quick forum search I came up with several discussions, but this link spells it out pretty well.

http://www.scottbanbury.com/quartersawing.html





.


----------

